# WCG May 2014 Challenge planning thread



## Norton (Apr 18, 2014)

OK Team... it's time to put up some ideas for our next Challenge 
Challenge is set:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6628
*- When- May 14th to May 23rd, 2014

- Name- TPU's 10th Birthday Challenge

- Format- points

- Prizes- Sure, cruncher rig... need parts if we do build one*
* *count me in for at least a couple of $25 Paypal gifts and maybe some hardware
**** UPDATE***
Here's the draft list of Challenge prizes through today (5/1/2014)
*Note- If I missed anything or you would like to add something please let me know

Cruncher/Folder Grand prize:
- GTX Titan with EK full cover waterblock and backplate- provided by the54thvoid

- Challenge giveaway rig provided by BarbaricSoul* :
Processor: AMD 1045T
Motherboard: Biostar A880GZ
Cooling: Xigmatek Gaia SD1283
Memory: G Skill Red Ripjaws 2*4gig DDR3 1866
Video Card(s): ASUS HD7770
Hard Disk(s): WD Cavair RE 160gb
Case: Corsair 350D
Power Supply: Rosewill V2 700watt
Software: Vista 64 bit

- Challenge giveaway rig* (2):
Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 620 provided by TRWOV
Motherboard: Gigaybyte MA78GPM-DS2H provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Cooling: Cooler Master 212+ provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Memory: 8GB DDR3 provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Video Card(s): 8800GT provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt*
*Upgrade- MSI 560Ti Twin Frozr II provided by thebluebumblebee & theonedub
Hard Disk(s): TBA provided by yotano211
Case: Fractal Design ARC Mini R2- provided by sneekypete
Power Supply: Corsair CX500 provided by Norton
Software: Win7 HPx64 provided by T-Bob

- Other prizes
- Sentey Revolution Pro mouse - provided by sneekypete*
- Enermax Liqtech 120S AIO cooler- provided by sneekypete*
-Thermaltake esports Challenger Pro keyboard provided by stinger608*
- $25 PayPal gift - provided by mx500torid
- $25 PayPal gift - provided by Bow
- $25 PayPal gift (x2)- provided by Norton
- $20 PayPal gift - provided by fullinfusion
- Cooler Master 212+ cpu cooler provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
- Nvidia 8800GTS gpu provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt*
Additional prizes TBA
*
- Game giveaway- hosted by manofthem
game list TBA
Ideas? Let's have them Team*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm in, can't wait. I like points challenge, though runtime was fun too. In for either.
I'll commandeer my bro's pc again (or get him to join) and maybe even try to get another.


I'm in for prizes too. I'll throw some games, maybe some hardware if I can muster any, or perhaps donate/locate a part for the cruncher rig.


Not sure of the time, but there's a weekend I'll be away in May and I'd hate to be gone during part of the Challenge, in case of any errors... But it is what it is.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm in, can't wait. I like points challenge, though runtime was fun too. In for either.
> I'll commandeer my bro's pc again (or get him to join) and maybe even try to get another.
> 
> 
> ...




Does anyone know what TPU's official birthday is?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> Does anyone know what TPU's official birthday is?


I don't know but W1zz's join date is May 14, 2004 so you could go by that


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in and I may have some hardware for the cruncher rig. let me go through things and see what all i have.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2014)

I can throw in a cheap PCIe video card if you need one.

Mother's day challenge sounds good to me.


----------



## Bow (Apr 19, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm really feeling a...

*"TPU's WCG 'GODZILLA' Challenge"*

Obviously i'm a huge fan of the big monster and am stoked for the new movie coming out, and I think that name would perfectly describe our crunching effort. Understandably, I don't expect all to agree lol 



My avatar may have to be changed coming up shortly in May


----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2014)

Me and my Laptop are in! 

*"W1ZZtenial!!"*


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in for the prize thing, I can get a spare HD or SSD or both for a rig.


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in! 

I have an unused Splinter Cell Compilation lying around from the 780ti I bought last February. I'm guessing this never expires so I would like to contribute it to the games giveaway.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a hsf,  hdd and a gpu. Also may have some memory to contribute. If not used for the build they maybe used as extra prizes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 19, 2014)

"Mothers Day Challenge" is a bad idea since we are an international team (check Wikipedia to see what I mean). I vote for "May Challenge".

Oh, and points challenge please, all projects.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2014)

As usual, you know where to find me guys! In for donations!


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> As usual, you know where to find me guys! In for donations!



--


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2014)

no need for worship bro


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> no need for worship bro





Checked on the start date of TPU- the site was created on *May 14th, 2004 *so I'm thinking we center the Challenge on TPU's 10th birthday

Thoughts?


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Checked on the start date of TPU- the site was created on *May 14th, 2004 *so I'm thinking we center the Challenge on TPU's 10th birthday
> 
> Thoughts?



That's perfect, my vote is for TPU's 10the Anniversary Challenge.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 19, 2014)

Agreed, 10th Anniversary Challenge.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in for whatever....


...but...




Spoiler



Somebody's mad....


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2014)

OK here's what we have so far:
*
- When- May 14th to May 23rd (suggested)

- Name- TPU's 10th Birthday WCG Challenge (pending)

- Format- points

*the date(s) are not set just yet but I think we're set on the name

Let's keep the suggestions coming.....*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> OK here's what we have so far:
> *- When- May 14th to May 23rd (suggested)
> 
> - Name- TPU's 10th Birthday WCG Challenge (pending)
> ...


I'll probably be away the weekend of the 17-19, but I think my rigs will be ok during the challenge (at least I hope so).  So time sounds good.

I think a game giveaway is a good idea   I think @adulaamin already donated some games so that's a terrific start.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Me and my Laptop are in!
> 
> *"W1ZZtenial!!"*


No takers? I love this name!! 

10th anniversary? So Vanilla!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2014)

Bump for more planning. 


So what was the plan for projects? All or anything in particular?


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Bump for more planning.
> 
> 
> So what was the plan for projects? All or anything in particular?



Thinking we'll go with- points- All projects for the challenge format.

FYI- found your next avatar


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2014)

Points per person challenge?
Or team points? I'm lost here but to dam tired to read.. If its per person points then IMO the man with the most computers wins. I like the team points but whatever I'll sit back and wait till all is figured out


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Points per person challenge?
> Or team points? I'm lost here but to dam tired to read.. If its per person points then IMO the man with the most computers wins. I like the team points but whatever I'll sit back and wait till all is figured out



Team with most points wins.  Person on team with most points is awesome for leading the team.

@fullinfusion we sure would love to borrow your rig (or at least your down time) for the Challenge if you can swing it. 


As regards team members and points, usually there is a minimum to be eligible for whatever prizes, but it's set as a very attainable limit that everyone should have no problem hitting.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2014)

That's NP my man. I'm in and I let bill know to give me two weeks notice. My two weeks = about 3 days to prep the system as work is driving me over the edge. Just going to wash the rad clean and button it up and start it and go and watch its progress from the road and hope its back to its normal stable self.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> Thinking we'll go with- points- All projects for the challenge format.
> 
> FYI- found your next avatar


LOL


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> Thinking we'll go with- points- All projects for the challenge format.
> 
> FYI- found your next avatar


Done!


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2014)

FYI- I'm discussing donation of a very special prize that will be an awesome add-on for this challenge.

More details to follow as I know more about it


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2014)

Well I popped the block off the cpu and used my ArctiClean on block and cpu and put on my new favorite TIM...

That dam MX4 is giving me a 8-10c drop in temps under full OCCT stress test vs the AS5  . I ran the stress for a few hours this afternoon and been playing swap you gpu bioses all day on the gpu and I cant believe it.

Anyways Phaze one of two is done and ready to WCG this bitch for all she can do + 






Just idling away with all power savers turned off @4.6


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Well I popped the block off the cpu and used my ArctiClean on block and cpu and put on my new favorite TIM...
> 
> That dam MX4 is giving me a 8-10c drop in temps under full OCCT stress test vs the AS5  . I ran the stress for a few hours this afternoon and been playing swap you gpu bioses all day on the gpu and I cant believe it.
> 
> ...


Hey, why wait for the Challenge?  Crank that baby up now


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hey, why wait for the Challenge?  Crank that baby up now


*NO! *Im just part time   **

lol I'm down a gpu soldier atm, and once this thing fires up It's not shutting off till the challenge is over.

Plus I may have something else to offer for the challenge but I wont say till it's a 100%  ?


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> FYI- I'm discussing* donation of a very special prize* that will be an awesome add-on for this challenge.
> 
> More details to follow as I know more about it



OK Team(s)* here's the news on the special challenge prize......



Spoiler:  sneak peek



*the54thvoid* has stepped up yet again and has offered to donate his *GTX Titan with EK full cover waterblock and backplate* to a dedicated and active TPU crunching/folding Team member --





*Note- We are still working on the details on eligibility requirements for this prize.... However, we can state that the winner will need to be active on both the crunching AND folding Teams

*Thanks again to @the54thvoid for his continued support of our Teams!!!* 



*Was it worth taking a peek?* 

If anyone else wants to donate an item or a game to the Challenge giveaway(s) please post in this thread or drop me a PM


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2014)

NO! Not worth the peak at all lol... can I cross fire it with a few 290's 

Id fold for you all, but on a single income.... bill's are hard enough without the added hydro bill.

But like I said I do offer something well worthy but I wont spoil it till it's a for sure thing.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeez. Good luck to all.  I'll be full jelly of the winner.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2014)

Huge thanks to @the54thvoid for the amazing contribution!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 23, 2014)

Im speechless that someone would donate that. Special kind of person!!! the54thvoid


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> OK Team(s)* here's the news on the special challenge prize......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arjai (Apr 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> OK Team(s)* here's the news on the special challenge prize......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! @the54thvoid that is the shizzle!!!!!! Giving up a Titan? Awesome!! A water blocked Titan? Incredible!!!!


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> *- Format- points?, runtime?, specific projects?....??*


How about reverse alphabetical order?


----------



## Bow (Apr 23, 2014)

count me in for the usual $20.00 PP donation, also I may have a game or 2 from Steam.  I will check on the games after work.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 23, 2014)

That is frigging amazing Void!!!! What an insane donation to this amazing team!!!!!! It is times like these that make me sooooooo proud to be a part of the best frigging crunching team on the planet!

I am still trying to figure out what I can offer up for this upcoming challenge. Once I get my ducks in a row I will post back with what I am able to offer up. 

But as usual, ya all know me, you can count me in for the challenge to help the team.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks to all donating prizes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2014)

Whats the link to see our team stats? Its not the IBM one but shows all of tpu members and shows daily records and such.
I cant find it for the life of me 

And @manofthem  its been up and running sense last night


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2014)

Most members use this one: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Note: WCG uses this times 7 in their own stats (they had a non-BOINC program before)


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Most members use this one: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


Thank you thats the one


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Whats the link to see our team stats? Its not the IBM one but shows all of tpu members and shows daily records and such.
> I cant find it for the life of me
> 
> And @manofthem  its been up and running sense last night



Glad to hear buddy, I thought I felt a positive difference in the force


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 23, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Most members use this one: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> Note: WCG uses this times 7 in their own stats (they had a non-BOINC program before)





fullinfusion said:


> Thank you thats the one




Yep, its always on the left of my Free-DC stats image.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2014)

Will start putting together the prize list this evening- list will be in the OP if anyone is interested


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2014)

^
Oh yeah!!

Hey if I need to do a hardware change do I just stop accepting new work and once all works done power off and do what I need to do?


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> ^
> Oh yeah!!
> 
> Hey if I need to do a hardware change do I just stop accepting new work and once all works done power off and do what I need to do?



Select _Suspend,_ Exit/Quit the BOINC Manager (right click taskbar icon- Exit), change hardware- restart... click _Resume _when finished


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Norton, hey is there anything special about the latest bionic manager? and what is snooze gpu, does it affect when using the system for benching and such while crunching besides I see it in the event log the snooze and what not.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 24, 2014)

Count me in. Will cough up a couple of games for the giveaway 

I'd say to name it the Mother's Day challenge and make it a week long.


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Norton, hey is there anything special about the latest bionic manager? and what is snooze gpu, does it affect when using the system for benching and such while crunching besides I see it in the event log the snooze and what not.



There aren't any gpu projects on WCG atm so those settings shouldn't matter- you can snooze or suspend it if you like


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Norton, hey is there anything special about the latest bionic manager?


I was previously on 7.0.64(?). I have had some random instability and weird issues like GPUs displaying blank screens coming out of standby and problems with my work VPN.  Since I've upgraded to the latest BOINC client (7.2.42) that has not returned (knock on wood).


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like we have a Challenge rig in the works 

Here's what we have/what we need so far:

Builder- Mad Shot 

- motherboard (socket AM3)- Mad Shot
- AM3 cpu (Quad core or better)- still need
- DDR3 ram- Mad Shot
- Cooler- CM 212- Mad Shot
- gpu- Mad Shot
- HDD- specs pending
- PSU- Corsair CX500- Norton
- case- pending (Norton)
- OS- Ubuntu or Mint (Win7 if someone has a key available)

If anyone has any parts they would like to donate for the rig please let us know


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2014)

Bill dont forget we also need that winning Power ball ticket donated


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Bill dont forget we also need that winning Power ball ticket donated



If we get one of them then everyone wins a 4P rig with 4x16 core cpu's and a years prepaid electricity


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks like we have a Challenge rig in the works
> 
> Here's what we have/what we need so far:
> 
> ...


As I said before, I have some cheap video cards.  I have a Radeon X (600 or 1300), a Quadro 290 and maybe a few others, just nothing along the lines of a 7770 (aka a real decent card).  I'd be happy to donate any of these, and I love them for the fact that they are passive cooled and low-power, which makes them nice for rigs crunching CPU WU's.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> If we get one of them then everyone wins a 4P rig with 4x16 core cpu's and a years prepaid electricity


I'm gonna put a couple buck's in on the lottery, Sat.

Wish me, and us, Luck!!  

From the MN Lottery site:

*"Next Estimated Jackpot for 04/26/14

$40,000,000

$23,400,000 Est. Cash Option"*

Think the Cash Option is enough?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I'm gonna put a couple buck's in on the lottery, Sat.
> 
> Wish me, and us, Luck!!
> 
> ...


Yup that be funny if you did hit the jackpot!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks to all those donating   and all the crunchers!


----------



## Bow (Apr 25, 2014)

I never have updated my bionic manager, should I??

The only parts I have to donate are a bunch of case fans and a amd cpu cooler.

Still have to check on the game I have on Steam


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2014)

Bow said:


> I never have updated my bionic manager, should I??


Depending on what version you are running, it might be beneficial to do so.  otherwise, only upgrade if you have a problem you are trying to resolve (as in my case).


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2014)

Bow said:


> I never have updated my bionic manager, should I??
> 
> The only parts I have to donate are a bunch of case fans and a amd cpu cooler.
> 
> Still have to check on the game I have on Steam




Boinc manager release notes:
https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Release_Notes_for_BOINC_7.2


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks like we have a Challenge rig in the works
> 
> Here's what we have/what we need so far:
> 
> ...


Update:

Mobo, ram, gpu, and Hsf I am donating and If I can afford it I will throw in a copy of Ubuntu. Also hdd will between Norton and I. Norton is covering the psu and case. We just need a cpu. Would like a Phenom II x4 or better if possible. And I am building the rig. I am taking back over my useful spot in these contest. LOL


Also I will accept donation of parts anytime for future builds for contest also. We are trying to do a giveaway rig each time.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2014)

how about an Athlon II X4? I could try to win one on ebay and dropship it to you.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> how about an Athlon II X4? I could try to win one on ebay and dropship it to you.



That would work- how much are they going for?


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2014)

around $50, according to the latest ended listings: http://www.ebay.com/sch/CPUs-Processors-/164/i.html?_sop=1&_udlo=&_udhi=50&_nkw=athlon ii x4&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc

Unless someone else comes forward, I'll throw a $55 bid on one ending this weekend and see if that sticks.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2014)

Hell dude a Phenom II isn't much more.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2014)

I see some Phenoms at <$60 but they're a week away from ending. There's one ending in a couple of days but a)it's an OEM CPU (X4 840T(?), compatibility issues?) and b)it had bent pins. which the seller straightened.

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 26, 2014)

My Athlon II X4 740 is a nice cpu, I doubt a Ph II. would be noticeably faster in the real world.

P.S.: thank you vm for the offer.

P.P.S.: I shall see what I might have to offer (not for the rig for practical reasons).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2014)

Hell TRWOV, anything will work. What ever you feel comfortable with. The board will run up to and including a 1100t x6.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

*Updates! 

Here's where we are on prizes so far.... @sneekypeet  and @mx500torid have added items 


Hardware/Software Prizes 
- $10 PayPal gift - provided by mx500torid
- $25 PayPal gift  (x2)- provided by Norton
- Sentey Revolution Pro mouse - provided by sneekypete*
- Enermax Liqtech 120S AIO cooler- provided by sneekypete**

*Cruncher/Folder Grand prize:
- GTX Titan with EK full cover waterblock and backplate- provided by the54thvoid

Challenge giveaway rig:
Case update- Fractal Design ARC Mini R2- provided by sneekypete

*


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Cruncher/Folder Grand prize:
> - GTX Titan with EK full cover waterblock and backplate- provided by the54thvoid
> *



Here she is in my previous TJ07 case. Should say, it is the standard full cover water block (i.e gpu, Vram & VRM) & not the _cosmetically_ full length XL block.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Here she is in my previous TJ07 case. Should say, it is the standard full cover water block (i.e gpu, Vram & VRM) & not the _cosmetically_ full length XL block.


It's beautiful!  

Amazing contribution to the Challenge, thank you!


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Here she is in my previous TJ07 case. Should say, it is the standard full cover water block (i.e gpu, Vram & VRM) & not the _cosmetically_ full length XL block.


Awesome card- Thanks again for all of your support !!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2014)

Also, I'm collecting together some games for the game giveaway, already have a few.  If anyone has anything they'd like to kick in, I'll be happy to throw it into the pot.  

I'm also working on a grand prize for the game giveaway.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Hardware/Software Prizes
> - $10 PayPal gift - provided by mx500torid
> - $25 PayPal gift  (x2)- provided by Norton
> - Sentey Revolution Pro mouse - provided by sneekypete*
> - Enermax Liqtech 120S AIO cooler- provided by sneekypete**



TFW PayPal gifts are regarded as Software [?] prizes.



Spoiler: BTW, what's his actual name? Because IDK :|


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It's beautiful!
> 
> Amazing contribution to the Challenge, thank you!





Norton said:


> Awesome card- Thanks again for all of your support !!!



Thought a nice PC glamour shot would be nice.  Also, get up off your knees!  While everyone is spending time folding, I'll be selfishly playing games.  I wouldn't be donating this if it weren't for the fact there are loads of you guys out there folding and crunching away for little or no reward other than the hope that global efforts will contribute to a better future. Again, during which time I'll be slashing and shooting aliens, zombies and feral creatures in hours of mindless escapism.

I'm just giving up some 2nd hand hardware (albeit nice hardware ) but you guys are trying to do something better for everyone.

So  to you guys.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 27, 2014)

Heck, with that prize I think a week is kind of short. What about doing it from the 10th to the end on the month?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Also, I'm collecting together some games for the game giveaway, already have a few.  If anyone has anything they'd like to kick in, I'll be happy to throw it into the pot.
> 
> I'm also working on a grand prize for the game giveaway.


I believe I have a few humble bundle leftovers.


----------



## Bow (Apr 27, 2014)

count me in for $25.00 PayPal, may add a game or 2


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2014)

Norton I will get with you on some hardware I can add to the pool.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 27, 2014)

ha! the 840T is a Zosma (x6 with two cores disabled). I guess I should try with it instead. Wish me luck.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> ...While everyone is spending time folding, I'll be selfishly playing games.  ...  Again, during which time I'll be slashing and shooting aliens, zombies and feral creatures in hours of mindless escapism.


You know, I don't think you can game 24/7.  It's easy to run WCG and/or Folding part time........


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> ha! the 840T is a Zosma (x6 with two cores disabled). I guess I should try with it instead. Wish me luck.


Luck is being bestowed on you my friend. Now take this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and go with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and luck shall be yours.


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2014)

Challenge has been opened:






Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6628


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2014)

Godzilla is ready to rock and roll!!   


I've arranged to borrow my bro's 4670k again, and I'm going to try to borrow my other bro's 3570k. Not sure about the latter but I am hoping...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Norton, I got this little Phenom II X6 system I bought as a crunching rig from a certain someone. Considering I won this killer 3930k system (I only had to buy the case and SSHD), I feel I need to do another pass it on. Here's the crunching rig being given away for this competition.


Processor: AMD 1045T
Motherboard: Biostar A880GZ
Cooling: Xigmatek Gaia SD1283
Memory: G Skill Red Ripjaws 2*4gig DDR3 1866
Video Card(s): ASUS HD7770
Hard Disk(s): WD Cavair RE 160gb
Case: Corsair 350D
Power Supply: Rosewill V2 700watt
Software: Vista 64 bit

Oh, and if I'm selected to win anything in this competition, do a redraw. I've gotten enough from this great team.


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Hey Norton, I got this little Phenom II X6 system I bought as a crunching rig from a certain someone. Considering I won this killer 3930k system (I only had to buy the case and SSHD), I feel I need to do another pass it on. Here's the crunching rig being given away for this competition.
> 
> 
> Processor: AMD 1045T
> ...





Totally amazed every day by the awesomesauce this Team has!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 28, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Hey Norton, I got this little Phenom II X6 system I bought as a crunching rig from a certain someone. Considering I won this killer 3930k system (I only had to buy the case and SSHD), I feel I need to do another pass it on. Here's the crunching rig being given away for this competition.
> 
> 
> Processor: AMD 1045T
> ...


I wish I could DOUBLE Thanks this!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 28, 2014)

This is shaping up to be one heck of a challenge. Will have to see if I can get some hardware, software, or PayPal together for this one.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks @BarbaricSoul for the amazing contribution  

@Vinska donated several awesome games for the giveaway  

And we finally managed to nail down a Grand Prize for the game giveaway, a new release


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks to all of those donating.  I love how we seem to come up with so many prizes for every challenge!


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 29, 2014)

madshot,  ygpm


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2014)

Game giveaway is taking shape nicely with some awesome grand prizes!  

@Vinska   for the latter 


Little teaser....



Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!!!!

@BarbaricSoul : That is an amazing contribution my friend! 

I am always just amazed at how this team comes together for some of the most awesome challenges in the world!!!!!!

@Norton : Please add a BNIB Thermaltake esports Challenger Pro keyboard to the prize list. (Just taken out of box for said review). 

For a full review of this keyboard read this review: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/review-thermaltake-esports-challenger-pro.195902/

@manofthem : Let me check my Steam reserves to see if I can toss a game or two in that pool as well.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for all of the contributions Team!!! 

I'll get an updated list into the OP in the next day or so....


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 30, 2014)

didn't win the Phenom II X4 840T so an Athlon II X4 620 will have to do. Shipping tomorrow, hopefully it'll reach Mad_Shot by the 6th or so.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> didn't win the Phenom II X4 840T so an Athlon II X4 620 will have to do. Shipping tomorrow, hopefully it'll reach Mad_Shot by the 6th or so.


I'll let you know as soon as it arrives.  Thanks buddy.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 30, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @BarbaricSoul : That is an amazing contribution my friend!
> 
> I am always just amazed at how this team comes together for some of the most awesome challenges in the world!!!!!!



Not as amazing as mjkmike's donation of the 3930k and ASUS P9X79 Deluxe motherboard I won in the last challenge, not to mention the 16 gig of RAM, TX850 PSU, and 3 ASUS HD 7770 video cards that he included in the package. What I'm donating is NOTHING in comparison.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 30, 2014)

shipped


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2014)

Thanks TRWOV I will let you know when it arrives. On a side note, the mobo i bought for the build arrived today. I am getting ready to test it.


----------



## adulaamin (May 1, 2014)

AWESOME team! Can't wait for the event to start. My 3770k should contribute a bit to the cause.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2014)

Bother servers will be onboard for the Birthday Challenge as well as the i7-870. I wonder if it's worth enlisting the A6-6420K in the HTPC? Hmmmm..... I kinda forget what that Cherry Pie taste's like....


----------



## Peter1986C (May 1, 2014)

An A6? I do not see why not.


----------



## TRWOV (May 1, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thanks TRWOV I will let you know when it arrives. On a side note, the mobo i bought for the build arrived today. I am getting ready to test it.



When it does, OC the shit out of it!   I want to see it running at 3.25Ghz (250Mhz bus  ) I used to run it at 3Ghz on a pretty basic board.


----------



## stinger608 (May 1, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> When it does, OC the shit out of it!   I want to see it running at 3.25Ghz (250Mhz bus  ) I used to run it at 3Ghz on a pretty basic board.



Yea them 620's were usually great overclockers!


----------



## Nordic (May 1, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bother servers will be onboard for the Birthday Challenge as well as the i7-870. I wonder if it's worth enlisting the A6-6420K in the HTPC? Hmmmm..... I kinda forget what that Cherry Pie taste's like....


Won't get much ppd. I would think 2kppd or just less. My A10 5800k gets ~2500ppd. THe total power usage for the system while crunching is ~150w or less.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I kinda forget what that Cherry Pie taste's like....



Some of us have no idea what cherry pie tastes like at all, and some of us can't remember the last time we got any one at all


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2014)

Working on finishing up the latest draft of our prize list 

FYI- 21 Teams have signed up so far 

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6628


----------



## stinger608 (May 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Working on finishing up the latest draft of our prize list



You probably should just start a new thread for the main challenge and maybe have Buck sticky it?


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> You probably should just start a new thread for the main challenge and maybe have Buck sticky it?



Main challenge thread to go live and get stickied on 5/9 

**** UPDATE***
Here's the draft list of Challenge prizes through today
*Note- If I missed anything or you would like to add something please let me know*

*Cruncher/Folder Grand prize:
- GTX Titan with EK full cover waterblock and backplate- provided by the54thvoid

- Challenge giveaway rig provided by BarbaricSoul* :*
Processor: AMD 1045T
Motherboard: Biostar A880GZ
Cooling: Xigmatek Gaia SD1283
Memory: G Skill Red Ripjaws 2*4gig DDR3 1866
Video Card(s): ASUS HD7770
Hard Disk(s): WD Cavair RE 160gb
Case: Corsair 350D
Power Supply: Rosewill V2 700watt
Software: Vista 64 bit
*- Challenge giveaway rig* (2):*
Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 620 provided by TRWOV
Motherboard: Gigaybyte MA78GPM-DS2H provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Cooling: Cooler Master 212+ provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Memory: TBA provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Video Card(s): 8800GT provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Hard Disk(s): TBA provided by yotano211
Case: Fractal Design ARC Mini R2- provided by sneekypete
Power Supply: Corsair CX500 provided by Norton
Software: Win7 HPx64 provided by T-Bob
*- Other prizes*
- Sentey Revolution Pro mouse - provided by sneekypete*
- Enermax Liqtech 120S AIO cooler- provided by sneekypete*
-Thermaltake esports Challenger Pro keyboard provided by stinger608*
- $10 PayPal gift - provided by mx500torid
- $25 PayPal gift - provided by Bow
- $25 PayPal gift (x2)- provided by Norton
- $20 PayPal gift - provided by fullinfusion
- Cooler Master 212+ cpu cooler provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
- Nvidia 8800GTS gpu provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt


Additional prizes TBA
*- Game giveaway- hosted by manofthem*
game list TBA


----------



## mx500torid (May 1, 2014)

Does Crunching cherry pie taste different than folding cherry pie that Buck is soooo use to.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2014)

Norton, I pmed you about some add ons for the prize pool.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Does Crunching cherry pie taste different than folding cherry pie that Buck is soooo use to.


Yes, they are different. It's rather complex to describe the difference, but it's more satisfying to "steal" a pie, than make it yourself.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2014)

@Norton pm sent for the cause.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Norton, I pmed you about some add ons for the prize pool.





fullinfusion said:


> @Norton pm sent for the cause.





prize list updated- cc'd it to the OP also


----------



## Nordic (May 2, 2014)

Lots of big prizes this challenge. That titan is one heck of a grand prize too.


----------



## T-Bob (May 2, 2014)

Norton pm sent for the cause.


----------



## Bow (May 2, 2014)

I was gifted a game key on Steam, I have not used it can I re gift it and use it in the prize pool?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 2, 2014)

Bow said:


> I was gifted a game key on Steam, I have not used it can I re gift it and use it in the prize pool?


If You haven't activated it, I don't see any reason why not.


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2014)

Bow said:


> I was gifted a game key on Steam, I have not used it can I re gift it and use it in the prize pool?



An unused/unredeemed key is good to go. I sent you a pm


----------



## stinger608 (May 2, 2014)

Vinska said:


> If You haven't activated it, I don't see any reason why not.



Yep. I assume it is just sitting in your Steam inventory? If so you should see a button that allows you to gift it.


----------



## Bow (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will look tonight after work and get it added to the pool.


----------



## theonedub (May 2, 2014)

550Ti for sale here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pny-gtx-550-ti-35.200428/

I'd be willing to buy it and have him ship to MaD to replace the 8800GT. Would make the PC a little more modern. Sound OK?


----------



## mstenholm (May 2, 2014)

theonedub said:


> 550Ti for sale here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pny-gtx-550-ti-35.200428/
> 
> I'd be willing to buy it and have him ship to MaD to replace the 8800GT. Would make the PC a little more modern. Sound OK?


Sure does.


----------



## Nordic (May 2, 2014)

Just sent my list of 9 games to ManOfThem.


----------



## theonedub (May 2, 2014)

I've been told the card doesn't look pristine, but I don't think that is a deal breaker, no? It is fully functional, just had scratches etc on the destickered shroud.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2014)

theonedub said:


> I've been told the card doesn't look pristine, but I don't think that is a deal breaker, no? It is fully functional, just had scratches etc on the destickered shroud.



Standby.... something else may be brewing 

EDIT- there you go:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ge-planning-thread.200007/page-6#post-3101845


----------



## yotano211 (May 2, 2014)

yum I smell beef stew


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2014)

theonedub said:


> 550Ti for sale here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pny-gtx-550-ti-35.200428/
> 
> I'd be willing to buy it and have him ship to MaD to replace the 8800GT. Would make the PC a little more modern. Sound OK?



 @theonedub (j/k) (you gave me the idea)
I'll donate a http://us.msi.com/product/vga/N560GTXTi_Twin_Frozr_IIOC.html to replace that 8800gt.


----------



## mx500torid (May 2, 2014)

Nice one BBB!! Geesh now I feel like a cheap ass bump my Paypal to 25.00 Norton.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @theonedub (j/k) (you gave me the idea)
> I'll donate a http://us.msi.com/product/vga/N560GTXTi_Twin_Frozr_IIOC.html to replace that 8800gt.



Done! Thanks to you and theonedub for working on this 



mx500torid said:


> Nice one BBB!! Geesh now I feel like a cheap ass bump my Paypal to 25.00 Norton.



Upgraded!


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

Would love to help


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Would love to help



Join up and get to crunching.... challenge starts May 14th


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Would love to help


Like @Norton says Join!

I joined so time ago but as I grew into/ with this wonderful community how could one not help out?

I'm just a part timer, but it's becoming an obsession... Dam numbers get the best of me so I've been taking up a tiny bit of work when I can in-between hardware changes 

Think of it this way, it don't hardly if at all bog down your system in any way, but if it does just suspend your job for the time it takes you to game or get your fill in other things then start it back up.

They give you enough time to complete your job so hey why not help?

Crunching rocks lol!!!

and @mx500torid , it all helps brother!

I donated what I could AFFORD as im sure you did the same, so dont worrie


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

How do I crunch


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> How do I crunch



Join the Team here:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1

Download the software here:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/ms/viewDownloadAgain.do

This is the basic setup and should be pretty easy to follow.

If you have any questions you can post them in our Team thread here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Well guys I not sure if I am going to make the challenge. I lost one of the x58 rigs today and it is got me thinking of selling the other and cut my loses. I may crunch part time but I can't afford to replace crap. I don't want to kill any other rigs so I am seriously thinking of having a sale and let some things go.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> Join the Team here:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
> 
> Download the software here:
> ...


Downloaded and set-up


----------



## Peter1986C (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys I not sure if I am going to make the challenge. I lost one of the x58 rigs today and it is got me thinking of selling the other and cut my loses. I may crunch part time but I can't afford to replace crap. I don't want to kill any other rigs so I am seriously thinking of having a sale and let some things go.



Sorry to hear. Well, I will also be 4 cores max.



Durvelle27 said:


> Downloaded and set-up



Good to see you in the team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Sorry to hear. Well, I will also be 4 cores max.



Just kinda sucks that I have built this little fleet from scratching pennies together and now it's falling apart. Well I'll figure it out. I may crank up the backup rig for a short spell.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Downloaded and set-up


Dont frett for the next 3-4 days. Let it do it's thing, check your results here

It wont take long and you'll be in the 200's for point standings quick 

Like Norton told me, you need to let it run, the rig needs to SPOOL up like a turbo does, and then your going to get great PPD.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Dont frett for the next 3-4 days. Let it do it's thing, check your results here
> 
> It wont take long and you'll be in the 200's for point standings quick
> 
> Like Norton told me, you need to let it run, the rig needs to SPOOL up like a turbo does, and then your going to get great PPD.


Thx also how long before it updates my statistics


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Thx also how long before it updates my statics



That site that fullinfusion linked to updates around 10am/4pm/10pm (Eastern time)


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2014)

hey master crunchers I has a 3770K clocked up now to 4.7Ghz for the cause,

Is it better to let it crunch 4c 8t or 4c  4t?


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys I not sure if I am going to make the challenge. I lost one of the x58 rigs today and it is got me thinking of selling the other and cut my loses. I may crunch part time but I can't afford to replace crap. I don't want to kill any other rigs so I am seriously thinking of having a sale and let some things go.



That is WHY I try to crunch with Xeon processors! AMD's can handle running 100% 24/7 but Intel's don't do so well unless they are Xeon processors; then they shine! 



fullinfusion said:


> hey master crunchers I has a 3770K clocked up now to 4.7Ghz for the cause,
> 
> Is it better to let it crunch 4c 8t or 4c  4t?



Wow, hard to say. I usually run with Hyperthreading enabled to try and get all I can out of a processor, but I have heard that shutting Hyperthreading down will result in better PPD..........That is actually a good question.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 3, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> hey master crunchers I has a 3770K clocked up now to 4.7Ghz for the cause,
> 
> Is it better to let it crunch 4c 8t or 4c  4t?


I've been crunching with my i7-4770 @4ghz w/ HT on and have generated 1,706 points so far but i don't know what that means lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Some will dispute whether hyperthreading helps or hurts. I crunch 4c 8t because well I think it helps. The more threads the better I think.


----------



## yotano211 (May 3, 2014)

I run on a laptop so I have no choice but to run 4c 8t. But I always wondered about that.


----------



## Nordic (May 3, 2014)

My 2500k does about the same as a 2600k. I don't think it hurts but is highly marginal


----------



## TRWOV (May 3, 2014)

HT helps but not much,10% tops. Even if you see 8 threads, it's still a quad core.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> HT helps but not much,10% tops. Even if you see 8 threads, it's still a quad core.



Depends on the workload.... the chance of getting all 8 threads to work together and getting a nice boost is about 50/50


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Okay guys, I fired the 1055t rig back up and it is crunching along nicely. Wcg seems to want to be stingy with wu's for it right now. It is just giving it 8 wu's in the buffer and I have the buffer set to 5 days. But where it's a hex core 8 at a time is fine.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay guys, I fired the 1055t rig back up and it is crunching along nicely. Wcg seems to want to be stingy with wu's for it right now. It is just giving it 8 wu's in the buffer and I have the buffer set to 5 days. But where it's a hex core 8 at a time is fine.



That's normal- you'll get a full batch once those are done 

Switched my other 8350 rig over to Ubuntu this morning and it did the same thing...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2014)

Looks like to low output is coming to an end atleast for my 8350. Don't know what the deal was for the last few days but it seemed like a chore to break 12k when I should be easy 17 to 19k.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2014)

*UPDATES!*
@T-Bob has donated a Windows 7 Home Premium key for the cruncher rig build 

*8 *more Teams have signed up for the Challenge (*29* Teams total so far)


----------



## Doc41 (May 4, 2014)

I'm always running


----------



## Bow (May 4, 2014)

I also have a copy of ARMA 2 Combined Operations on Steam to donate


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

Bow said:


> I also have a copy of ARMA 2 Combined Operations on Steam to donate


You can pm manofthem with the details. He is handling the game giveaway.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2014)

Bow said:


> I also have a copy of ARMA 2 Combined Operations on Steam to donate





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You can pm manofthem with the details. He is handling the game giveaway.



Got it, thanks!   I think the game giveaway will end up being pretty spectacular, thanks to everyone's generosity!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2014)

You d bomb manofthem. And a great thanks to all the contributors.


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You d bomb manofthem. And a great thanks to all the contributors.



Thanks.  This team is full of awesome bombs!!!   ... and I love your new avatar


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Thanks.  This team is full of awesome bombs!!!  ... and I love your new avatar


My new girlfriend is badass LOL


----------



## xvi (May 5, 2014)

Just started spooling two 6970s and two 5870s for the folding side and I'm hunting down every last core I can for WCG. Might even manage to get a couple ARM tablets crunching. 



fullinfusion said:


> Is it better to let it crunch 4c 8t or 4c  4t?


Back in the Pentium 4 days, SETI@Home saw about a 30% increase with HT enabled. I rarely deal with (good) Intel chips these days, but as far as I'm aware, that hasn't changed much. Only thing I've heard is that disabling HT can net you a better overclock, but I don't think you'd get an extra 30% increase in clock to make up for having HT disabled.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2014)

xvi said:


> Just started spooling two 6970s and two 5870s for the folding side and I'm hunting down every last core I can for WCG. Might even manage to get a couple ARM tablets crunching.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2014)

UPDATE- *Team France* joined the Challenge today as the 30th Team


Spoiler:  Team list so far



No worries Arjai... just another Team


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> UPDATE- *Team France* joined the Challenge today as the 30th Team
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Team list so far
> ...



Haha, Arjai is going to flip out, and he's going to be on our butts everyday if they pull ahead 

But we can do it


----------



## yotano211 (May 6, 2014)

oh the frenchies, there goes the hood.


----------



## Doc41 (May 6, 2014)

are wcg servers down or something? i have projects pending uploads since midnight and still won't upload 

EDIT: never mind


----------



## Peter1986C (May 8, 2014)

Edison has been put up and running, so I am not at the promised four but at the max of 6 cores! For the duration of the challenge at least.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> oh the frenchies, there goes the hood.


But remember, they are so non-committal. Should not be a problem.


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

Everybody got their rigs ready for the challenge?  

I'll be starting about 3 days ahead of time (the 11th likely) with the "borrowed" rig so it'll be spooled up by the 14th.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2014)

dont forget the 4 mighty cores 

Tweaked ram @cadaveca  's suggested settings make this rig a monster for crunching. Thanks MAN!!! I owe ya big time!

I cant wait till Saturday so i can get this thing  started to spoole up and crunching some numbers!

I dislike the french, nothing personal but cumdaquat fuckerz


----------



## yotano211 (May 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Everybody got their rigs ready for the challenge?
> 
> I'll be starting about 3 days ahead of time (the 11th likely) with the "borrowed" rig so it'll be spooled up by the 14th.


My monster laptop and I are almost ready. I am still tweaking some voltages on the processor.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2014)

I will be setup this weekend and running full tilt for the challange.​


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2014)

I'll start spooling up everything I have on Monday 

Should have the challenge thread up and running by tonight or Friday night at the latest....


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

Sounds like this weekend is the time when we all are going to start pushing it up, that works well. 

Any word on BTA doing a news post again for the Challenge?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Ideas? Let's have them Team*



Yes, I've got an idea: force ゴジラ AKA @manofthem to finally finish the darn game giveaway prize list. I need something to drool on.


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sounds like this weekend is the time when we all are going to start pushing it up, that works well.
> 
> *Any word on BTA doing a news post again for the Challenge*?


 
Need to get the pieces ready to go live with the challenge thread before I contact him.... have to give him something to link to 

@Vinska- the game thread usually launches after the challenge starts so the games list is available then.... up to MoT if he opts to post a preview.


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

@Norton @Vinska We usually just opened the game thread without a headsup, so that's why i haven't done anything just yet. 


So let's ask... 

Does everyone want the game list ahead of time so they can take a gander?


----------



## Bow (May 8, 2014)

Makes no difference to me.


----------



## stinger608 (May 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @Norton @Vinska We usually just opened the game thread without a headsup, so that's why i haven't done anything just yet.
> 
> 
> So let's ask...
> ...



Well of course! Like Vinska said, it will give us all something to drool about LOLOL. Jeez MoT, you should know all of us will do that by now.


----------



## yotano211 (May 8, 2014)

WCG Challenge Game List--Some peoples version of internet pron. 

hahahaha


----------



## Bow (May 8, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

Alright gents, I'll get the list up tonight for ya'lls, along with their respective contributors


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 8, 2014)

Wooohoooooo!


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Alright gents, I'll get the list up tonight for ya'lls, along with their respective contributors



Suggest we post it here only and not start the game giveaway thread until after the challenge starts...

I was going to send out the list early myself:



Spoiler:  Games for the giveaway



A list of awesome titles expertly curated by our own manofthem


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 8, 2014)

so when is it that I supposed to start full crunching? 

edit: just read from first page

*When- May 14th to May 23rd, 2014*


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> Suggest we post it here only and not start the game giveaway thread until after the challenge starts...
> 
> I was going to send out the list early myself:
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree completely. I'll post what we have so far so peeps can get a peep, but no thread til challenge starts.  

But one thing remains: no gaming during the challenge


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2014)

night.fox said:


> so when is it that I supposed to start full crunching?
> 
> edit: just read from first page
> 
> *When- May 14th to May 23rd, 2014*



Correct- best to give your rigs a 2-3day head start to let them spool up.


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> But one thing remains: no gaming during the challenge










Norton said:


> Correct- best to give your rigs a 2-3day head start to let them spool up.


Could always start them now. You know, just to be sure.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 9, 2014)

Truly not bothered about prizes but im glad I saw this in time as I can join in ,both rigs, can gpus usefully crunch atm?


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Truly not bothered about prizes but im glad I saw this in time as I can join in ,both rigs, can gpus usefully crunch atm?



No WCG gpu work but the F@H Team could use a little help too when they come over to give us a boost


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2014)

I'm gonna spool up the servers and go offline for 2 days prior to the start. Should be the "mother of all dumps" when I re-connect on the day the challenge begins.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm gonna spool up the servers and go offline for 2 days prior to the start. Should be the "mother of all dumps" when I re-connect on the day the challenge begins.





*Big load coming in!!!*


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> But one thing remains: no gaming during the challenge



I have a Wii. You can't touch me.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm gonna spool up the servers and go offline for 2 days prior to the start. Should be the "mother of all dumps" when I re-connect on the day the challenge begins.


How do you get work then if your not online? 

Sorry still trying to learn about all this


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> How do you get work then if your not online?
> 
> Sorry still trying to learn about all this


I will set my buffer to download several days of work prior to going offline.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I will set my buffer to download several days of work prior to going offline.


over my head Buck, is the buffer in the bionic software or...?


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I have a Wii. You can't touch me.


Touche! 

Correction: no pc gaming! 




fullinfusion said:


> over my head Buck, is the buffer in the *bionic software* or...?



  half man, half software 

Let me guess, you're mobile?   Yes, buffer is set in the BOINC program.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 9, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I have a Wii. You can't touch me.


PS4 FTW lol


----------



## Nordic (May 9, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> PS4 FTW lol


That is x86 architecture. Hack linux on there and start crunching soldier!

@twrov, IMB I believe is its core. Hack linux on there anyways and make it work! Chop chop you have less than a week.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> over my head Buck, is the buffer in the bionic software or...?




Change your work buffer sizes like these (below) and the rig will load enough work to run offline for a few days


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> That is x86 architecture. Hack linux on there and start crunching soldier!
> 
> @twrov, IMB I believe is its core. Hack linux on there anyways and make it work! Chop chop you have less than a week.


nahhh

I have 3 rigs crunching that should hold me over lol


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Touche!
> 
> Correction: no pc gaming!
> 
> ...


But.... Umm but, we use Mantle! so it should be good to keep the cpu from gaming and more powa for crunching 

If the game is Mantle that is


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

I just had a thought...

Anyone shoot a pm to @15th Warlock about the challenge? He participated last time and had a good time, so I think he'd be good to do it again.

If not, I think I'll pm him about it tonight, see if he'd jump back in


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2014)

BTW I already started sandbagging yesterday on one of my FX-8320 and my Xeons. Gonna start the same on the second FX-8320 when I re-assemble that system. Should be by Saturday. Also, bumped the active core count on the Xeons a bit for now.


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2014)

MadShot, it seems that the CPU crossed the border just today... gotta love long weekends, right?  (May 1st was "Labor day" over here so I'm pretty sure the package wasn't processed until monday).

It shows up on usps.com now.







james888 said:


> That is x86 architecture. Hack linux on there and start crunching soldier!
> 
> @twrov, IMB I believe is its core. Hack linux on there anyways and make it work! Chop chop you have less than a week.



That's actually a good idea... would make for a nice weekend project of Wii hacking. wondering what kind of PPD would it get...

We should pester BOINC for Xbone and PS4 clients


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

*Game Giveaway info below*

The tentative Game list includes, but may not be limited to and is subject to change,...:

*Games
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Alpha Prime - @james888 
ARMA 2: Combined Operations - @Bow
Awesomenauts - @james888 
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - @Vinska 
Crysis 2 
Daylight
Dead Space
Empire Total War - @james888
Fish Fillets - @james888 
Killing Floor - @Vinska
LA Noire
Max Payne 3
Natural Selection 2 - @Vinska
Payday 2 (x2) - @Vinska 
Sanctum 2 - @james888 
Shadow Warrior - @Vinska 
Take on Helicopters - @james888
UFO: Afterlight - @james888 
The Walking Dead - @Arjai 
Wanderlust - @james888



Spoiler: Grand Prizes



Grand Prizes
Dark Souls 2
Wolfenstein: The New Order - @Vinska



 

Huge Thanks to all our Contributors!   


Edit: *
Now you guys can salivate for the next few days before the giveaway goes live.  
If someone wants to add something, please feel free to shoot me a PM


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2014)

@manofthem I believe You forgot to list Shadow Warrior there


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

Vinska said:


> @manofthem I believe You forgot to list Shadow Warrior there



I did, just fixed it.  Thank you sir.  It's funny how I can miss stuff like that... looking at the lists and rereading, comparing, and yet I'm still able to miss something. 

Thanks @Vinska for your awesome contributions to the game giveaway! 
Same goes for @Bow, @Arjai, and @james888 



If I missed something like a game you donated, please bring it to my attention.  The ones I posted above were ones from my PM's, and while I glanced over the thread again looking for any possible misses, I may have missed something that was said or mentioned as a donation.  

So, I'm sorry if I did miss something


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

*35 *Teams signed up so far!

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6628

We may have a couple of additional prizes coming also....


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> over my head Buck, is the buffer in the bionic software or...?





Norton said:


> Change your work buffer sizes like these (below) and the rig will load enough work to run offline for a few days




Might want to add; click on "tools" tab and then "computing preferences" to get to that network usage tab.


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> Change your work buffer sizes like these (below) and the rig will load enough work to run offline for a few days





stinger608 said:


> Might want to add; click on "tools" tab and then "computing preferences" to get to that network usage tab.


Just be careful not to set the buffer too high.  Sometimes it can force work to miss the deadline.


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2014)

Good point T!


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

Challenge thread is open 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...o-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/


----------



## Nordic (May 9, 2014)

Ooh @Vinska, Natural selection 2 is my favorite game. Its the reason I won't enter in the game challenge is because I barely play anything else.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Ooh @Vinska, Natural selection 2 is my favorite game. Its the reason I won't enter in the game challenge is because I barely play anything else.



Meanwhile, I have a slightly different problem: problem of already having a large portion of the games in the list, leaving little to drool upon 

P.S. People, Wolfenstein: The New Order is not released yet – it's still a pre-order. So, although it so far looks great in trailers along with being a friggin' Wolfenstein game, in case it turns out to be bad when it gets released.... sorry 
Although one thing is fortunate: in case the release date is not pushed back, it should be released some time a bit after the challenge is already over, so not much wait AND no temptation to stop crunching to play it while the challenge is still up


----------



## TRWOV (May 14, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> That's actually a good idea... would make for a nice weekend project of Wii hacking. wondering what kind of PPD would it get...
> 
> We should pester BOINC for Xbone and PS4 clients



BTW, I looked into the Wii BOINC business and:

1) The G3 Macs average 140ppd. Since the Wii is clocked at half you'd look at a teoterical maximum of 70ppd but counting the memory limits I'd guess 50ppd is a more realistic output.
2) There isn't a current BOINC client for PowerPC so I'd have to compile my own AND then the WUs too.


----------



## Nordic (May 14, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> BTW, I looked into the Wii BOINC business and:
> 
> 1) The G3 Macs average 140ppd. Since the Wii is clocked at half you'd look at a teoterical maximum of 70ppd but counting the memory limits I'd guess 50ppd is a more realistic output.
> 2) There isn't a current BOINC client for PowerPC so I'd have to compile my own AND then the WUs too.


Chop Chop!

Seriously though, it is easy to forget how terrible the hardware is in consoles.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> Chop Chop!
> 
> Seriously though, it is easy to forget how terrible the hardware is in consoles.


Seriously you have better luck crunching on a toaster.


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Seriously you have better luck crunching on a toaster.


Your not joking. I burnt some toast dismourning and is was reeaaalllly crunchy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> Your not joking. I burnt some toast dismourning and is was reeaaalllly crunchy.


LOL yeppers


----------

